# Anyone having problems with Lyft app?



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mine keeps freezing or losing contact even though I have 5 bars or wifi. The only way I can get it online is to boot my phone.
This started when lyft separated into two apps. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

excel2345 said:


> Mine keeps freezing or losing contact even though I have 5 bars or wifi. The only way I can get it online is to boot my phone.
> This started when lyft separated into two apps. Anyone else having this issue?


Everything anout Lyft aggravates me.


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

I do too, just dont close the app and you will be okay.


----------



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

same issue


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

A lot of flaws that I have a feeling that Lyft app gets virus or hacked many times.


----------



## pmsnds (Jun 6, 2017)

I've been getting a lot of msgs that there is "no connectivity - go to another area"


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I get a message that pax has canceled the ride when I never even saw the ride request come into phone. 
Also, how about the silent canc elations on both apps? I can be driving towards pax, suddenly, there is no ride. A text message comes later.


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

the app freezes on me all of the time to the point where I stop using the lyft drivers app.


----------



## pmsnds (Jun 6, 2017)

I get poor connectivity all the time. I also have major issues with Google maps.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Both uber and lyft hoard your connection as a way to stop each other, the one who always claims victory is uber though.

Although you may have a high connection, remember that moving around switches your signal, you may have full bars but until you run speed tests, you do not know what bandwidth you are being offered in the area; the high bandwidth consumption from both apps renders one or the other app useless or it may skip pings going to you.

Get 2 phones.


----------



## MyrtleBeachDriver (Jul 1, 2017)

Was using it last night and several times it froze on me. I had to force close it and restart it. I also had incidents where I went offline, and minutes later I am getting ride requests that I cannot take and affects my acceptance ratings. I watched it go offline each time. Don't understand how it's back online. Very aggravating functionality of it lately.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

The Lyft app seems to be more sensitive about it's connection back to the mothership than the Uber app is. I run both at once and seldom get messages from Uber about losing connection.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

BrunoG said:


> The Lyft app seems to be more sensitive about it's connection back to the mothership than the Uber app is. I run both at once and seldom get messages from Uber about losing connection.


They simply have a worse encoding for packets, shit one company makes 8 billion a year the other makes a billion or less, who do you think has better coders?

Still simply split it.


----------

